# Marked as modern



## Shounak

Hello,

How will I write in Latin, "marked as modern"?

Thank you.


----------



## bearded

Can you please provide some context?


----------



## Shounak

The context is:

Science from where it was written "marked as modern" diverted towards a new direction.


----------



## Cagey

Please tell us what kind of document you are talking about.

Also, I am not sure I understand what you mean by 'marked as modern'.  Do you mean someone literally wrote 'modern', on the document?


----------



## Shounak

It is a historical document written in the language Urdu. I am translating that into English. Well, as you see while writing in English we used words like 'de facto' or  'Bon appetite, here the context is that science since the time it has been marked as modern is again coming back to the subjective world. This is what I am trying to say. So, if you tell me what can written in Latin as 'marked modern' ?


----------



## S.V.

Hello, for ex. "[these things], the_ res novae_ of..." (cf._ Rerum novarum_). Then _once seen as_, _ presented as_, etc.


----------



## Sobakus

We use 'de facto', 'bon appetite' because they're established expressions that everybody understands. There is no such Latin expression for "marked as modern", and if we don't want to outrage our readers by a vain display of feigned erudition, we shouldn't be trying to translate random pieces of text into Latin.

N.B.: _rēs novae_ is generally used in political context to mean "a transformation in state structure, a revolution".


----------

